# good sniffer for server



## mia (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello,

What is a good sniffer for bsd server? I would like to see all data in my LAN. It should be clearly understandable for novice bsd user (me)  

thank you for advice.


----------



## vivek (Jun 6, 2009)

Run tcpdump(1) get data about port # 80 (httpd server)

```
tcpdump -n -i ${interface} -s 0 -w ${output.file} src or dst port 80
```
and Use gui tools such as net/wireshark (which is both   network analyzer that lets you capture and interactively browse ) to see data later on. Usually servers do not have GUI installed so use tcpdump and wireshark combo.


----------



## Lowell (Jun 6, 2009)

tcpdump() is already on your system, and that's what I use.  net/wireshark is a nice port with a friendly GUI.


----------



## mk (Jun 6, 2009)

novice user + sniffer = no good
if you are novice, thus no understanding of network protocols, why you need sniffer?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe sniffing is the wrong place to start when analysing LAN traffic, because it presupposes an in-depth knowledge of network protocols. You'd be much better served with something like net/ntop which will show you traffic flows and graphs in a web interface.


----------

